
Airbnb Spawned an Ecosystem of Startups - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-01/airbnb-spawned-an-ecosystem-of-startups-that-sweat-the-details-so-owners-don-t-have-to
======
blensor
A privacy focused "smoke detector" for noise. That's an awesome idea. Never
heard of that before but that definitely fills a gap in the vacation rental
sector.

Although I prefer the other way around. Measuring the actual noise level in
case of tenant complaints, which this seems to be able to do as well

------
arvidkahl
It's amazing to see that companies who solve big problems at scale also create
a platform for others to solve smaller problems on the same scale.

Like Uber/Lyft which spawned solutions for rider-focussed tax and insurance
solutions.

The same thing is happening in the EdTech sector, with MOOCs and teaching
platforms creating the space for teacher tooling, student management, and
workflow optimizations. It just takes those companies a while to realize the
value of (and engage in) those ecosystems.

------
Yuval_Halevi
Interesting. It's a great approach that creative companies with enough funds
can think of.

Hubspot is also doing it with Hubspot for Startups

~~~
AznHisoka
Seems like Hubspot’s program gives tools to support startups but there is no
ecosystem of startups that center around using Hubspot more effectively..
seems very different to me.

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
I didn't get into the article. I checked it after your comment and you're
right.

Hubspot for startups is very different than Airbnb startups ecosystem/

